# Current projected recruitment numbers this year



## ttlbmg (9 Jan 2012)

After contacting the recruitment center in my area, I spoke with a very nice recruiter. I was excited to find out that projected recruitment numbers are quite a bit higher than the previous year. The other thing I found interesting when I spoke with her was that although applications are not "processed" through the system, that often, applications are screened by recruiters and, for lack of a better term, merited regardless of the trade being open or closed. This pares down the field to ensure that the MOST competitive candidates are on file, although not processed. However, your application can be improved through more volunteer work, working out more, etc. Your application is not thrown out, being that it is not processed, it still remains at the office. Being that it is still there, you can go down and edit or change things within your application. (for example, if you were completing course work or CPR, you could go down to the office and add that to your application.) Also at this time, if you don't merit well for your chosen trade, you are free to select other trades that might interest you.

So to those who have been waiting, here's to hoping that your trade is one that opens, offers you acceptance, and processes your application! I know that some people have been waiting months and even years for their trade to open. Good luck to all this year!!


----------



## Deelo (25 Jan 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> projected recruitment numbers are quite a bit higher than the previous year



What exactly is "quite a bit"? Could you clarify?


----------



## MJP (25 Jan 2012)

Deelo said:
			
		

> What exactly is "quite a bit"? Could you clarify?



eleventy twenty seven point tenteen percent  or rather highly unlikely they gave an exact breakdown to a potential recruit percentage changes from last years, but rather just said the numbers were higher.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2012)

Given that the AMORs aren't complete, next year's intake plan isn't either.  While there may be some rough initial figures, there is nothing close to the 12/13 SIP.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2012)

My favourite part is that when a recruiter says "trade X is closed".........the posts from applicants usually go like this:

"My recruiter says trade X is closed, is that  TRUE ???""

But when one recruiter says "Numbers will be higher this year than last", the posts go like this:

"Hey folks, GREAT NEWS"

Guess they only believe what they want to hear........


----------



## ttlbmg (26 Jan 2012)

I guess I will speak more to my trade this year and to the past numbers. When I had contacted the recruiter, she had explained to me that the recruitment numbers in terms of ALL trades and ALL branches of the military recruited approximately 2500; this year's current projections (that they received in December) was around approximately 4000, which is a large jump in my eyes. I know that some trades are still overborne with people and will still be closed (i.e. the infantry is currently fairly stocked in terms of infantry soldier, and one can see that with the mission to Afghanistan ending, that, even with the attrition rate, there is still a large number of privates, corporals and master corporals, recruited during the first years of Afghanistan) That being said, the trade that I have applied for as my number one, is projected to open this year, whereas in the past at least 2-4 years, it had not been open. This made me extremely excited to hear, although I do understand that part of the job of a recruiter is to excite the possible recruit and give them hope that they may be selected in the future. 

My thoughts, based on what I know and have researched, is that some trades will be open, most likely due to a shift in resources, away from recruiting for the infantry NCM, which was in greater need in the past. If you look at the political landscape in Canada today, I think many people would be able to see that shift and estimate the open trades accordingly. Again, personally, I am excited. To hear of the possibility of my trade recruiting more than even one person this year is cause for me to have hope of selection. I just thought I would put some positive news up, being that sometimes the recruitment front can be dismal.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> I guess





> My thoughts



See here :



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Given that the AMORs aren't complete, next year's intake plan isn't either.  While there may be some rough initial figures, there is nothing close to the 12/13 SIP.



_dapaterson's _ not "guessing".


----------



## Remius (26 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My favourite part is that when a recruiter says "trade X is closed".........the posts from applicants usually go like this:
> 
> "My recruiter says trade X is closed, is that  TRUE ???""
> 
> ...



You have no idea how true that is.  My time in recruiting taught me to be very very careful how to word things.  The old 

"Will I be posted to Petawawa?" 

"You can be posted anywhere but it is possible"

"Cool, I'm going to Pet."

"Again, you might but you might not."

New member gets posted to Gagetown.  "Effing recruiter said I was going to Pet...effing liar..."

A LOT of applicants only hear what they want to and ignore the rest.  The rest being kind of important...


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2012)

For FY 11/12, total Reg F intake was targetted for roughly 4500.  Of that, the split was 2500 off the street and 2000 in-service (largely from the P Res).  If FY 12/13's total intake is 4000 that is a reduction; the question is what the split between off the street and in-service.  More important for anyone looking to join, however, is what the occupational mix will be - if the CF is recruiting 4000 musicians, then there will be a lot of long faces at the recruiting centres.


(Note: the PML for the Music branch complete is under 300.  I was engaging in hyperbole.  Don't run off and tell your friends "The CF is only recruiting musicians this year!")


----------



## Remius (26 Jan 2012)

So if we are hiring 4000 musicians can I later re-muster to sar-tech with a stint in the special forces?  (I hear you need to be jump qualified and I know you can get that course there) I play trombone but I'm rated 385899th out of 6 000 000 in call of duty.  Really good with the MP 7 and all.


----------



## Deelo (26 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Guess they only believe what they want to hear........



Never has a more true statement been made.


----------



## ttlbmg (27 Jan 2012)

It is interesting that the first quote that you took, "I guess," you took out of context. In terms of self editing, I will speak to what I have learned about the trade that I am applying for. This year there is an increase in DEO entries, specifically related to my trade, wherein years past, the trade has been closed to DEO applications. I completely understand that the number of 4000+ does also include ROTP applicants and others. These numbers, and specifically the noted opening of my desired trade, leaves me cautiously optimistic. No, they may not be recruiting infantry soldiers, but not all of us want to be infantry soldiers. The trade I am applying for would not be considered a popular option, or terribly well known trade within the CF.

Also, when it comes to I think, my assertion is that looking at the changing priorities of the CF, yes there will be a change in the CF's needs to for troops. This is common sense. When recruitment of, for example, infantry soldiers increased it was due to the mission in Afghanistan. Now that the mission is technically ending, the CF will move away from recruiting more infantry soldiers, due to the fact that there is now a large number of privates, corporals, and master corporals currently serving in the infantry. There is also an understanding that due to that high number, there will be an increase in OTs, in terms of people moving from the infantry into other trades within the CF. All that being said, they are still looking to recruit some people "off the street." It may not be for the more popular trades, but there isn't a sign on the CF's door saying closed to everyone, only to some.


----------



## Deelo (27 Jan 2012)

Out of sheer curiosity, what trade(s) are you applying for, ttlbmg?


----------



## ttlbmg (27 Jan 2012)

I am applying for DEO as a TDO. In all honesty, it is the only choice in terms of trades I am hoping for. I know that in the past, a great deal of TDO positions have been filled by OTs from inside the CF, hence it not being an open trade. There has been an increase in need in this area, and as of last year, they had dropped the educational requirements from needing a masters to a Bachelor degree and a minimum amount of experience. I've been pursuing it for awhile now, trying to become as well-versed in the trade as I can. Like I said, I know it isn't considered a popular trade.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> Like I said, I know it isn't considered a popular trade.




Far from not "terribly well known trade within the CF"


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jan 2012)

TDev, PSel and PA are all heavily reliant on OTs.  It provides some solid military background for specialist advisors.  That also means, however, that their demographics tend to be older; which, in turn, means the turnover is slightly higher than you would expect for a trade of that size.

The challenge is that there is limited training capacity for all three; it's a balancing act to keep occupations healthy that are small and have multiple stressors like that.


Good luck in the TDev branch!


----------



## ttlbmg (27 Jan 2012)

That has been the indication that I have been getting from the TDOs that I have come in contact with. I was surprised that they dropped the educational requirements, but perhaps that is to get people in with more experience in the field, and to possibly recruit an older candidate. Thanks for the good luck, much appreciated!


----------



## estoguy (27 Jan 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> That has been the indication that I have been getting from the TDOs that I have come in contact with. I was surprised that they dropped the educational requirements, but perhaps that is to get people in with more experience in the field, and to possibly recruit an older candidate. Thanks for the good luck, much appreciated!



I'd be interested to hear more about it.  I'm a supply teacher at the moment, and I know when I first started inquiring about the Forces a couple of years ago, the MCC at the RC did chuck that one out as a possibility, but probably later on, after getting into the Forces in some other capacity.

Do you think you could PM me about what you've learned and who you have contacted?  

Cheers and good luck!


----------

